# How much are you willing to pay for a host??



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2006)

Moving to a private host will cost $15/mo minimum...I also believe the swearing ban is taken off too.  Checking in to tech support.  If the forum were to go down I have no idear how to fix it!


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

Rempe,  I voted for $0 because I can't see going to a pay service changing anything.
But, as I have told you before... I'll help out how ever you want or need me to.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Rempe,  I voted for $0 because I can't see going to a pay service changing anything.
> But, as I have told you before... I'll help out how ever you want or need me to.



ditto


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't see the need to change hosts.  Is there some feature/service people want that they don't get now?  I'm perfectly happy with the status quo. (There, I've used my 50-cent word for the week.  I can relax until next week.)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the way things are now but if circumstances changed and we would have to pay, I would be willing to pay a reasonable monthly fee. As far as post's are concerned, I've been posting more than usual, wether you like 'em or not.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm with Finney on this one. I cant see what  change it would bring. But if it needs it I am in.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2006)

I will support a subscription service with the caveat that Greg pays for everybody.  That's my 50 cent word.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh what's a 50 cent word....


----------



## Griff (Oct 3, 2006)

What Finney said. Maybe I don't understand what would change on a pay board. Further, I have some concern that a pay board would eliminate some members and make for a smaller forum. I'm not sure that's where I want to go. Having said that $2-4/month is one beer, a small price to pay.

Griff


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

I like the board here.  I would pay a small fee if we change but why change?


----------



## john pen (Oct 3, 2006)

Im happy here... (voted zero), but am always willing to contribute financially to help shoulder the burdan of our lovely cyber community...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 3, 2006)

Well first we need to know why we should make a move...

Is the only reason to get rid of the ads?

This board moves pretty quick and has never broken
down or gone slow...I don't like fixing something that
ain't broken.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

What Cappy said.


----------



## Unity (Oct 3, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Is the only reason to get rid of the ads?


Ads? what ads?

--John  8)


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 3, 2006)

I would be will to spend 5-10 year if needed. But this board works great. It is one of my favorite set ups of all the boards I am a member. The adds dont bug me. Personaly if this way keeps working good I dont see a need to switch. Also I think if people had to pay to be members some would not and we would loose their vauable insite. But if it comes to us needing to pay I would. 

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 3, 2006)

If the database crashes, it could be down for weeks, months. ... I'm voting for the free host that provides free tech support for PHP.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2006)

Just for clarification, there was no mention in my conversation with "*said **member*" that the ads were an issue.  The only thing mentioned was that, since the move to the new host, "*a lot*" of members had lost a desire to post here.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 3, 2006)

If they aren't posting here because of the move, screw them! The place runs great and I don't even notice the ads!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 3, 2006)

The only reson I didn't post right away after the last move was the fact I did not know the server changed. I had the old addy saved in favorites so I kept getting the "out of service" message and just kept waiting...and waiting for the old one to come back up. I am affraid if yall move again you will lose more people in the move. 
 Now that I am back I feel like I am around friends. So if I have to pay, then do what ya have to do to keep it going.


----------



## Finney (Oct 3, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Just for clarification, there was no mention in my conversation with "*said **member*" that the ads were an issue.  The only thing mentioned was that, since the move to the new host, "*a lot*" of members had lost a desire to post here.



I think it was ALL your avatars.  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 3, 2006)

What Nick said!

Unless I get a free T-shirt or something 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 3, 2006)

If we did go to pay service there would not be another move.  We would stay at this site...there would just be some changes visually and more non-visually!

Again, if you type in *www-bbq-4-u.com *from any computer you will be brought here!!


----------



## zilla (Oct 3, 2006)

There are benefits to using a paid host.  I don't know how Greg has his site set up but you could use forum software that is very rich in features.  It could be slowly built into more of a forum/website over time. It could also be set up to where there is a free section with limited access and a paid section where the paid members have access to all the info and features. While putting the new Gator Pit forum together using SMF open source software I have seen what is possible. I have just scratched the surface on the Gator site but have seen other sites that are incredible. I wouldn't be so hasty in turning this away. I think you guys could really build up an amazing, well organized compendium of BBQ knowledge with the right set up.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> If we did go to pay service there would not be another move.  We would stay at this site...there would just be some changes visually and more non-visually!
> 
> Again, if you type in *www-bbq-4-u.com *from any computer you will be brought here!!



The problem is that most people like me have thier favorite sites stored under favorites.  That being the case, if you where to click on the old link you would get the old site.  Some people may not be aware of that and after a while just gave up on us.  Maybe another email letting them know that we have moved and they need to change thier link.  Just a thought.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

Personally, I think you ought to pay us Rempe!  The Poll results speak itself with 92% voting against!  I think *said member* must have either been under the influence (perhaps the smoke got to him) or had his head up his pork butt!  I predict if you go to a pay site, people will leave in droves or set up a competing site.  Ads don't bother me a bit! Leave it alone!  I even like the creative ways we have to spell certain words under the new format!

In case I haven't been clear enough, one more time, *DON'T CHANGE A THING!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

So who is this mysterious *said member*?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> So who is this mysterious *said member*?


Does it matter?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> So who is this mysterious *said member*?



I'll tell you but ya need to give me that off-set!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! The first defensive post from a member at Oinktoberfest!

Am I close?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":28yiiue0]So who is this mysterious *said member*?



I'll tell you but ya need to give me that off-set! [/quote:28yiiue0]

Greg, you're number 1 on the wait list!

Just out of curiousity.  How much out of pocket costs does this site run you
a year?  I'd be glad to chip in for that!

What would be the benefits of a paid member site? What are the additional features that would be available and what would that cost be?

Can't really answer the question until cost/benefits are known.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 4, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! The first defensive post from a member at Oinktoberfest!

Am I close? [/quote:15zs61q4]
No....I was just wondering if it mattered who had an issue.....I was sitting here kind of bored and was just wondering does it matter?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2006)

No, it doesn't matter...I was just bring this issue to the people to see how ya'll felt.  "Said Member" shall remain "Said Nameless"...

Was that a no on the off-set Dallas?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 4, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2zizua5g][quote="Kloset BBQR":2zizua5g]So who is this mysterious *said member*?



I'll tell you but ya need to give me that off-set! [/quote:2zizua5g]

Greg, you're number 1 on the wait list!

Just out of curiosity.  How much out of pocket costs does this site run you
a year?  I'd be glad to chip in for that!

What would be the benefits of a paid member site? What are the additional features that would be available and what would that cost be?

Can't really answer the question until cost/benefits are known.[/quote:2zizua5g]

1. Currently nothing...
2. I don't see a benefit to pay for something that I can't fix if/when it breaks.  
3. At some point, when I get a new computer, the possibility of my own host might be more of an idea.  However, I would NEVER ask any one for money.  This is my site and if I decide to do things that cost money then I will/should pay for it myself.

I appreciate all of you who said you would chip in!!  It means a lot to me!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 4, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> No, it doesn't matter...I was just bring this issue to the people to see how ya'll felt.  "Said Member" shall remain "Said Nameless"...
> 
> Was that a no on the off-set Dallas?



No, like I said your number one on the list when I decide to get rid of *said offset*


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

Mr. Rempe,

I voted NO also. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" !!!!

Al


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

"Stick a fork in it", this conversation is done.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> "Stick a fork in it", this conversation is done.


I still had something to say :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 7, 2006)

I like the idea presented earlier of a free site with a subcription side. But what would be on the subscription side....the blue room,  free coupons for wolf rub or offset pit wallpaper? They would have to something there, even it were only $10/year.

My site runs me $20/month plus the annual INTERNIC fee. I have tons of bandwidth I never run out of. I'm sure there are cheaper hosts. 

Then there is the software. I use msFrontpage but my host offers free software. The good stuff will cost someone a nickel or two. Would Greg be willing even to invest the time to set up and maintain the site?

With a subcription side, you could watch Petunia real time if Puff bought a web cam!

There is potential with the idea. Those who choose not to pony up for the subscription side would still get what they get now.

I lost my crayon so I can't vote.

Enough half-dollars words for now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Typical woman, you've always gotta get in the last word!


----------



## allie (Oct 7, 2006)

I just have to say you guys don't seem to shop around very well for hosting.  I just paid for a business site with domain name and everything I need for my own e commerce site for $65. That's a heck of a lot better than $20 a month (breaks down to a little over $5 a month)!  It includes a mySQL database as well as many other features.  And for those worried about credit cards, they even accept PayPal.

In future if anyone's looking for a hosting service, I'd be happy to share my source!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 7, 2006)

Puff is my personal spokesperson so I direct you to him for comment.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 7, 2006)

I should shop, but I don't. It's is a writeoff after all. I get 2GB disk space, 20GB of data transfer, too many mail boxes and autoresponders to use. 24/7 tech support, site stats that are very detailed (key word matches, incoming links...) audio/video streams, forms (CGI), Frontpage extensions and I can change any or all of the content any time I want, when I want. 

In the grand scheme of things, I think it is worth the extra few bucks for the support I get. Now if we were talking about something important like the cost of Rub in Texas.... :P


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I just have to say you guys don't seem to shop around very well for hosting.  I just paid for a business site with domain name and everything I need for my own e commerce site for $65. That's a heck of a lot better than $20 a month (breaks down to a little over $5 a month)!  It includes a mySQL database as well as many other features.  And for those worried about credit cards, they even accept PayPal.
> 
> In future if anyone's looking for a hosting service, I'd be happy to share my source!


Sorry. I can beat that at $3.74. Anyone wanting a host, PM me and I'll send you the link so I can get the referral. LOL


----------



## zilla (Oct 7, 2006)

Greg,  for what itâ€™s worth, if you decide to do this, down the road or whenever, I recommend a fully managed server so you can get some tech help. Rackspace for example is a solid fully managed server. There are many others too. Cheap server space is just that. As with anything else you get what you pay for. It sucks calling your servers tech support line and having them tell you they do not support this or that technical issue.

Just to address some other comments about what a forum on a paid server could offer there are hundreds of features that forums can have with the right software, bandwidth, and storage space. Some of these features are for the members and some for the administrators. Here is a list of over two hundred features you could add to an SMF forum. 

http://mods.simplemachines.org/index.ph ... ch;type=0-

From there it gets better, you could expand the forum to a fully integrated website using added programs like Mambo, Tiny Portal, and others. BBQ 4 U could become a huge BBQ resource instead of just another place to hang out.  Greg would have to learn how to do it or recruit someone how to do stuff like this who wants to be a part of it. Many of you say â€œleave it as it is, itâ€™s good enoughâ€


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Greg,  for what itâ€™s worth, if you decide to do this, down the road or whenever, I recommend a fully managed server so you can get some tech help. Rackspace for example is a solid fully managed server. There are many others too. Cheap server space is just that. As with anything else you get what you pay for. It sucks calling your servers tech support line and having them tell you they do not support this or that technical issue.
> 
> Just to address some other comments about what a forum on a paid server could offer there are hundreds of features that forums can have with the right software, bandwidth, and storage space. Some of these features are for the members and some for the administrators. Here is a list of over two hundred features you could add to an SMF forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 7, 2006)

GO ZILLA GO


----------



## DaleP (Oct 8, 2006)

Whatever you smart fellas do will be OK with me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2006)

Just email me when the place moves.


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to believe just like Zilla that we needed a website to go alomg with the forum so that we would be a complete bastion of BBQ knowledge.  These thoughts where during the infancy of the board.  I have since determined that we are already that place without the website.

You want to know what really changed my mind? Okay, I'll tell you.  

I'll use one site as an example, but their are many I know of that the exact same thing happens.  
I'll go on the record as saying that  the Virtual Weber Bullet website (website, not forum) is the best one place to learn everything you ever wanted to know about using a WSM without every asking anyone a question.  But, I will bet you that at least 75% of the people that are members of the forum might have glossed over it once and then never looked at it again.  Every question that is asked on the forum about a technical issue of cooking with a WSM is already thoroughly answered on the website with text and pics (sometimes video).  But the same questions keep getting asked and asked again.  It makes me want to pull my hair out when I go to their forum these days.

Some places are better for somethings than other places are.  This is a great forum for hanging out with your friends and learning anything you need to know about pretty much anything.  Just ask a question and (like them or not) you will get answers.
Want to learn how to cook something, ask.
Want to know about mods on a Chargiller, ask.
Want to know about drywall or stucco, ask.
Everything you would want to know is here..... you just have to ask.

Best thing about this place is it's people... and they've all come here from sites just like I described.  This is like the bar on "Cheers".  You want a place where everybody knows you name.

So.... Hang out and have a beer with your buddies. [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

O.K. what have you done to the Real Finney ?????

Seriously, you are spot on  !!!!!!!!! I agree 99%

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 8, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> O.K. what have you done to the Real Finney ?????
> 
> Seriously, you are spot on  !!!!!!!!! I agree 99%
> 
> Al



He was obviously drunk!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

Who's Finney?


----------



## wittdog (Oct 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I used to believe just like Zilla that we needed a website to go alomg with the forum so that we would be a complete bastion of BBQ knowledge.  These thoughts where during the infancy of the board.  I have since determined that we are already that place without the website.
> 
> You want to know what really changed my mind? Okay, I'll tell you.
> 
> ...


It's got to be an imposter....ban him..... :twisted: 
No seriously...he's right....nuff said


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2006)

I too have longed for a section where techniques are explained.
It was talked about for a while last year.  Without having to go
to the expense and the inherent danger of Greg learning new programs,
why cant we have a new FAQ section?  Here we can post our fabulous
pictorials on how to use grills and smokers, and prep of specific foods.
I could see that section being referred to all over the net....lots of folks
would like to Griff's Griff Loaf recipe with pics, Larrys Smoked Turkey,
Bruce's competition chicken, etc....the bonus being able to ask questions and getting contrary and supporting opinions!  Yeah, we do it anyway in other sections, but a FAQ section would serve as a better reference source.


----------



## allie (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a great idea, Cappy!  I know I've spent a lot of time on here researching and digging through tons of post for things like Griff Loaf.  (never did find the recipe, btw).  

From experience, I have to also agree with Finney.  People are more likely to come to the forum to ask a question than to research it.  Les and I ran a tropical fish and cichlid website and forum for a couple of years.  Our forum got tons of traffic but the website didn't get as much.  We had lots of informative articles on getting started, what fish are compatible in a tank, etc.  Great information but if no one wants to take the time to look for it, in the grand scheme of things it's just a lot of work for nothing.


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> That's a great idea, Cappy!  I know I've spent a lot of time on here researching and digging through tons of post for things like Griff Loaf.  *(never did find the recipe, btw).  *



http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u
should have tried the recipe section.


----------



## allie (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you!  I just did a search and came up with pages upon pages! LOL


----------



## zilla (Oct 8, 2006)

I mostly agree with you Finney. Most folks will not take the time to have a look around before asking a question. 

What I wanted to do is post a more detailed description of what a larger site has to offer for those here, who have never seen a good example of a highly designed site. I have no objection to an unchanged BBQ 4 U forum at all. I do think that a better forum software could serve us well. Some even have an "Ignore this member" feature. I bet that would be popular.

The only thing that this forum really needs to be more user friendly is for it to be Road-mapped. That would make a huge difference in finding info from the past and categorizing great threads.

Some Road-maps could be:
Classic threads
Building a fire
Smoker mods
Brining
Lump vs. Briquettes
How to piss off Bryan S while talking about Brining   
Klose vs....oh never mind  :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Don't forget the ceramic envy syndrome


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Don't forget the ceramic envy syndrome




lol!


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 8, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> I mostly agree with you Finney. Most folks will not take the time to have a look around before asking a question.
> 
> What I wanted to do is post a more detailed description of what a larger site has to offer for those here, who have never seen a good example of a highly designed site. I have no objection to an unchanged BBQ 4 U forum at all. I do think that a better forum software could serve us well. Some even have an "Ignore this member" feature. I bet that would be popular.
> 
> ...



You forgot the I was banned somewhere else threads


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 8, 2006)

Who knows maybe Susan will come back ??!!!???

Al


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

Has Rempe ever banned some one? :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Has Rempe ever banned some one? :?:


I thought you were


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

One person....  sort of.


----------



## Griff (Oct 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> One person....  sort of.



Well, that response pretty much begs another question.

Griff


----------



## Finney (Oct 8, 2006)

no it doesn't  :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 8, 2006)

I was once banned from the women Marines BEQ. Then again, so were all the guys.


----------



## Shawn White (Oct 9, 2006)

A few expected benefits I see on switching to a pay service and why I bring it up from time to time:

1. recoverability: I expect a pay service to make periodic backups and be able to restore the site if a roll back is needed or the site crashes for some reason. Some forums would be worse to lose than others, imo General BBQ, Grilling and Recipes are the core of the site and if it came to a choice those are the ones I would choose to backup. If the freebie service will deliver a periodic backup that can be imported anywhere it would be less of an issue.

2. reliability: I expect a pay service to provide guaranteed uptime like >97%

3. guaranteed bandwidth: I expect a pay service to provide a suitable amount of bandwidth

4. better tech and admin support: for features and dealing with problem users

5. they actually have a budget for dealing with things like continued security updates to protect against malicious hackers

6. ads: not a big concern but hey, it is nicer if you don't have to look at them

General:  would sure hate to see us lose the contents of the board due to the failed business model of a free site. Not saying it's gonna happen, I guess it's always been a gnawing concern. It's also not to say a pay site can't fail and go *poof* too, but I expect more accountability from them (like a notice they are 'closing in 60 days, pls find another provider') and with careful selection I think the odds are greatly reduced of this happening.

Collecting if we move to paid hosting: it has to be Donations based instead of monthly subscription based imo ... give because you wanted to and be happy about it. Don't want to see people thinking they get 'special treatment' because they pay for the service. ie ... you break the rules you can still be banned even though you paid.

Could also try to work out something with vendors kinda like Chris uses Amazon at TVWB. Pit Manufacturers? Guru folks? Texas Pepper Jelly? Wolfe Rub? (heh heh). BB4-U gets cash for traffic or sales referrals kinda thing.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 9, 2006)

Rempe could fine folks! The fines would reinstate a "Banned" person and fund the site. Thom should get his checkbook out right now....


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'll use one site as an example, but their are many I know of that the exact same thing happens.
> I'll go on the record as saying that  the Virtual Weber Bullet website (website, not forum) is the best one place to learn everything you ever wanted to know about using a WSM without every asking anyone a question.  But, I will bet you that at least 75% of the people that are members of the forum might have glossed over it once and then never looked at it again.  Every question that is asked on the forum about a technical issue of cooking with a WSM is already thoroughly answered on the website with text and pics (sometimes video).  But the same questions keep getting asked and asked again.  It makes me want to pull my hair out when I go to their forum these days.



I have the whole site saved in a zipfile on my computer at home. When I need to know how to do something...I look it up. When I want/need an opinion or something specific...I ask on this site. Sometimes I'll use the search feature...but then I have to sort thru the threads and find the one I need or am looking for.

Absolutely agree with this comment:
"The only thing that this forum really needs to be more user friendly is for it to be Road-mapped. That would make a huge difference in finding info from the past and categorizing great threads."  

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 9, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> I think you should form a committee to study the problem.



What problem? Seems like all systems go here!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 9, 2006)

If the tally means anything 50 votes so far and 84%like it the way it is. It may not be "the masses have spoken", but "the close knit group has spoken". It is not about the number of members, I think we have a lot of quality to make up for that.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 10, 2006)

Golly gee. I think that if the site were to evolve to a point where everything now is free but certain advanced tools. features and/or access to the thoughts of the bbqgods (TheModerators/+Guest) -hey a pay-blog, how about that.?

The pay side could easily offset the basic hosting costs. If someone was interested in trying to turn a gator into a Klose  :twisted: , they could argue it out here in the privacy of a "Gentlepersons Q Club".

Do Pay Pal, that way the Grand Moderator (Rempe) can't be the bad guy.

Heck, now I could get serious about a weekly CERAMIC gig     :?:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 10, 2006)

Shawn, just to settle your concern...this free site backs up nightly and uses 5 different servers across the country...99.99% uptime!  If something were to happen to this forum overnight it would be restored to how it was prior to a hack job!  NICE!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's form a committee to form the committee.


----------



## Shawn White (Oct 10, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Shawn, just to settle your concern...this free site backs up nightly and uses 5 different servers across the country...99.99% uptime!  If something were to happen to this forum overnight it would be restored to how it was prior to a hack job!  NICE!!


that's great Greg, this host has been fantastic so far in terms of bandwidth and reliability as well, it was a good switch


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Let's form a committee to form the committee.


Then have another committee rate the committee that was formed by the committee to form the first committee


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 12, 2006)

All this talk got me off the dime and I'm switching hosts for ncre.biz. The new cost costs the same, uses SharePoint services so I get more features out of my website software and I will get more storage and bandwidth (like I need it).


----------

